# E/M visit prior to screening colonoscopy



## ashive7431 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello all, 
I was hoping some of you could provide me with some information regarding E/M visits prior to a screening Colonoscopy. 
Scenario:
Patient is referred to surgeon from PCP for a screening colonoscopy based on age. Patient is scheduled with the surgeon and is seen for the visit. The surgeon obtains the patients history and does a physical exam. The patient is given a prescription is medication to aid with prep and instructions provided. Surgery orders are given to the patient. The screening colonoscopy is scheduled for 2 weeks from the visit to the office. The patient did not have any signs or symptoms and is not on any medications. The visit is billed as V72.83 Pre-Op Exam and a regular E/M level.

Is this visit billable since the procedure isn't for another 2 weeks? I have found several replies however I have not been able to get anything in black and white from CMS so I would like anyone's input. Thanks


----------



## bethdeak (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf/DocsCat/Providers~Jurisdiction%2011%20Part%20B~Browse%20by%20Topic~Preventive%20Services~Colorectal%20Cancer%20Screening~8EELDY5430?open&navmenu=Browse%5Eby%5ETopic%7C%7C%7C%7C 

The E/M for the screening colonoscopy is not separately billable.  If during the course of the E/M visit the patient/doctor decides to not proceed with the procedure as long as all the levels for an E/M exam are met in the note an E/M visit can be billed.


----------



## hcg (Feb 5, 2014)

bethdeak said:


> http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf/DocsCat/Providers~Jurisdiction%2011%20Part%20B~Browse%20by%20Topic~Preventive%20Services~Colorectal%20Cancer%20Screening~8EELDY5430?open&navmenu=Browse%5Eby%5ETopic%7C%7C%7C%7C
> 
> The E/M for the screening colonoscopy is not separately billable.  If during the course of the E/M visit the patient/doctor decides to not proceed with the procedure as long as all the levels for an E/M exam are met in the note an E/M visit can be billed.




Finally! Thank you so much for sharing the link. I have been looking for a link in Medicare to prove to my doctor. She will not stop billing E&M codes prior to colonoscopy. You made my day! Thanks again


----------

